# Claustrophobic chamber music



## ebell2424 (Oct 10, 2009)

hey guys im doing a Claustrophobic hallway this year and i was wondering what kind of music or sounds i should use in it?


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

What type of hallway? Bubble bags, srinking room, or a hall that grows smaller with each step. It deals mostly how people move thru it. If you can't see ahead of the room our going I would use sounds that make it sound like someone if ahead of them trying to get out, no voices but scraping/rasping sounds.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Agree with scraping sounds. And crumbly crackly noises if the walls resemble stone. Stone impacting stone.


----------



## ebell2424 (Oct 10, 2009)

its a long hallway, about 100 feet, the wallsare tarps in kind of a bubble effect that slowly close in untill you have to push on the sides of the tarps to get through. it is my first scare in the haunt, right after the entrance. i will look around for sounds like that, thanks guys. any other suggestions?


----------



## ebell2424 (Oct 10, 2009)

forgot to mention the exit is a big solid wood door


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

Well do they have to push it open to leave? I would just junk up the hinges so they creak and if you have someone following them to the door make him/her slam it shut.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here might be a good one...

http://www.4shared.com/file/130433777/57ff3179/12-Hotel1.html


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Jun 7, 2009)

I think a racing heart beat would be cool. A fast, rhythmic sound of any kind will automatically get the fight or flight responses reacting in the body. Faster heart rate, heavier breathing...in general, an anxious feeling.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oooo, yeah! The heartbeart idea is excellent! I know that would make my tension level rise with a heartbeat sounds and the walls closing in!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Depending on the size / length of the hall, and the complexity you want to rig up: Put stereo speakers low / on the floor at the opening, shifting to the walls mid way, and a single/mono speaker overhead at the end. This would give a person the feeling of descending or sinking into a pit as the sound moves overhead and switching from stereo / 2 speakers to a single would also give the feeling of a narrowing of the space.


----------

